# Hintergrundbild



## BigFacker (1. Mai 2002)

Ja hallo!

Und zwar würde ich in meine HTML Datei gern ein Hintergrundbild einfügen. So nun will ich aber nicht, das das einfach eingefügt wird, und wohlmöglich dann noch zichmal wiederholt wird (was sich aber noch unterdrücken lässt), ich will, das das Bild über den kompletten Bildschirm gestreckt ist, und nur einmal vorkommt. Was ich aber nichtmachen will: Die Bildgröße den der Auflösung anpassen, so das es genau passt, weil wenn dann einer mit ner anderen Auflösung ankommt, stimmt das schon wieder nicht!

Hat da einer nen Plan?

Ok, vielen Dank!
bis denne


----------



## dArKfAcE (1. Mai 2002)

Hi, ich habe bisher noch nie soetwas gesehen ... Also ich denke kaum das dies irgendwie geht ...

MfG, dArK


----------



## drash (1. Mai 2002)

ich vertehe jetzt jetzt nicht was du genau willst. du möchtest, dass als hintergrund ein bild ist, das die ganze seite der page bedeckt, aber du willst nicht, dass es sich bei jeder auflösung anpasst, verstehe ich das richtig??? das heisst die seite hätte eine feste breite und in dieser definierten festen breite hast du dann deine page mit dem hintergrundbild, verstehe ich das richtig??


----------



## Maniacy (1. Mai 2002)

also mit purem HTML-Quelltext geht das definitiv nicht.
Ich würde aber auch davon abraten, da das Strecken eines Bildes 
1. sch**** pixelig aussieht
2. zu sehr vom Inhalt ablenkt

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## BigFacker (1. Mai 2002)

mhh najut...dann werd ich das mal net machen und werd mir was anderes einfallen lassen

@drash
: es war so gedacht, das ich einem Bild e3infach sage: sei 100% breit. So ist es in jeder auflösung über den ganzen Bildschirm gestreckt, und es treten keine Verschiebungen von Auflösung zu Auflösung, oder irgendwelche verdoppelungen auf..

ok viele Dank!
So long


----------

